# lm_sensors issue with kernel 2.6.29

## snIP3r

hi all!

recently i upgraded my kernel to 2.6.29-gentoo-r5. but after the reboot i saw messages that make me wonder about the proper running of lm_sensors:

```

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c00

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM01 [0x1c40-0x1c45]

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x1c40

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 it87: Found IT8716F chip at 0x290, revision 1

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 it87: in3 is VCC (+5V)

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 it87: in7 is VCCH (+5V Stand-By)

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 ACPI: I/O resource it87 [0x295-0x296] conflicts with ACPI region IP__ [0x295-0x296]

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

Jun 18 18:49:40 area52 k8temp 0000:00:18.3: Temperature readouts might be wrong - check erratum #141

```

the k8temp issue is ok for me, i already know that the temp might not be correct. but the other messages...

i already unmasked lm_sensors and this installs me version 2.10.8.

can someone help me with this?

thx in advance

snIP3r

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Did you use make oldconfig, or some other method?

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## snIP3r

hi pappy_mcfae!

i made an oldconfig. the sensors seem to run. i got an output after running the sensors command:

```

root@area52 ~ $ sensors

it8716-isa-0290

Adapter: ISA adapter

VCore:     +1.02 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

VDDR:      +3.25 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)

+5V:       +4.70 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

+12V:     +11.52 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)

5VSB:      +4.68 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)

VBat:      +2.96 V

CPU Fan:  1658 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

Case Fan: 1101 RPM  (min =    0 RPM)

CPU Temp:    +35 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = diode

M/B Temp:    +33 C  (low  =    -1 C, high =  +127 C)   sensor = thermistor

vid:      +0.538 V

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             +34 C

Core1 Temp:

             +24 C

```

thats also why i cannot explain the messages...

greets

snIP3r

----------

## doctork

I have an ASUS M2NPV-VM motherboard with an AMD X2 3800+ and the IT8716F sensor chip.  I get similar messages in the latest kernel, but the sensors appear to work as they did in earlier versions..  I never noticed the messages until I saw snIP3r's post.  I think they can be ignored.

--

doc

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That sounds reasonable at the moment since there is nothing proving there's a problem. It's not like I've never ignored mesages. Refcount is 2, should be 1, fixing comes to mind as one that I ignored for quite some time before x.org fixed that.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## snIP3r

hi!

hmmmm, ok. is it suggested to upgrade to lm_sensors 3.1.0 as described here https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=244598

greets

snIP3r

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

can someone explain how to use proceed to upgrade to 3.1.0? i think the ebuild is to be put in an OVERLAY directory. but how to apply the patch for sensors-detect?

perhaps someone can help me with this?

greets

snIP3r

----------

## mantoo

 *snIP3r wrote:*   

> hi all!
> 
> can someone explain how to use proceed to upgrade to 3.1.0? i think the ebuild is to be put in an OVERLAY directory. but how to apply the patch for sensors-detect?
> 
> perhaps someone can help me with this?
> ...

 

the trick is to create a sub-folder called "files" within the lm_sensors-folder, placed in yout overlay-directory. an ebuild lm_sensors-3.1.0.ebuild should do the rest

----------

## dusik

I've got the same conflict between ACPI and nForce2_smbus in 2.6.33 kernel, and with lm_sensors 3.1.2 installed.  I remember back when I installed Gentoo I actually had to run it with the "noacpi" option for it to boot all the way, but now I can drop it and then I get the same warning messages:

```
ACPI: I/O resource nForce2_smbus [0x1c40-0x1c7f] conflicts with ACPI region SM00 [0x1c40-0x1c45]

ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

nForce2_smbus 0000:00:01.1: Error probing SMB2.
```

I do have a working system, but it doesn't look like the issue has been resolved.

----------

